# My new girl



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooooops  Couldnt help it honestly, it wouldnt stop shouting at me saying, pick me, im adorable, please take me home. I couldnt drown its cry out *whistle* 


Meet Pettle, our new girl :wub: agrey & white Husky



























I went to petworld as my friend asked me to as she looked in her guini pig cage to find one dead and a hole in head. I took the dead guini pig to vets to find out what happened and he said its been attacked! I said what by the other guini pigs, they get on well, he said no something else *shocked* as the wounds are not that of a guini pig attack. The ear was gone and a massive hole in its place, eye missing and the other ear half gone with wounds on legs. Its turned out a wild rat is the most possible suspect *shocked* so off to pet world we went to buy a new home for other 2 guini pigs that was rat proof. Whilst waiting I browsed *whistle* no intention of buying and spotted the rats. Looked and thought "aww how cute" looked in other cages at hamsters, then as was moving away this little girl popped out from bottom of the pile of sleepings pals. I couldnt resist, ive never seen one that colour and those markings before and she has the most prettiest face. So I had to have her. No problem really, I get 3 other girls in a week or 2 and the end of next week that big cage will arrive, so there will be 4 girlies all together :wub: 
At the moment she is in a roomy hamster cage which is plenty big enough for her as she is still small, so being in there for a week is ok.

Cant wait for the cage and other girls to come, time is going to slow


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I've never seen a rat that color either. She reminds me of most of the mice I've seen. :? 
How old is she? Pettle is a cute name  .


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

She is 8 weeks old. Yeh the pictures arent very good at all. Tomorrow I will try and get some better ones in the daylight to show her colouring and shape better. There was a rex in there also and some Hooded ones but she stood right out.


----------



## Hotgirl1 (Dec 2, 2006)

She looks like a mouse to me.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Lol she does in those pics for some reason. Honestly she is a rat, bigger than a mouse already. I really do need to get better pics.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

More pictures. Including the new cage (still adding more stuff to it)

You can just spy pettle in the cage



























Exploring the hammock


----------

